# Is this a deal



## esaela (Jul 30, 2010)

+ + 
*Price For All Three: $344.51 *

Show availability and shipping details
Buy the selected items togetherThis item: 
Stanley 12-137 No.62 Low Angle Jack Plane by Stanley $122.56

Stanley 12-136 Bailey No.4 Smoothing Bench Plane by Stanley $146.95

Stanley 12-139 Bailey No.60-1/2 Low Angle Block Plane by Stanley $75.00

This is that Amazon has all three stanely sweetheart planes for what do you guys think? You can also get the 8 piece chesiel set for an extra 179.00 from amazon


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Is this the "new" Stanley Sweetheart stuff ?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Yup…


----------



## esaela (Jul 30, 2010)

I believe it is the the new stanley sweet hart stuff here is the link to the page

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-12-137-No-62-Angle-Plane/dp/B002B56CUY/ref=pd_sim_hi_3

Scrolldown to you see the three together


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I just got the LA Jack about a month ago, on sale, for $139. Regular sources have it for $179 so your price looks good for the #62 and it's a nice plane in my opinion.

The only other "Sweet Heart" plane I have is the #92 shoulder plane which I got on sale and with a discount for $70. I love it, I would have been happy with that plane even at the regular $100 price.

If that LA block is the "Sweet Heart" version, that's an good deal and a plane that everyone should have at least one of. Mine is just a standard older version.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

It doesn't appear that you are getting any discount just because they are bundled. I would pass on them, unless you just needed all three of them and you have an affinity for them. You can find better planes for cheaper on eBay, especially if you are willing to fix-up some of the classics.

For example, I purchased a beautiful, pre-WWII Stanley No. 4 from eBay last week in really good condition for about $30 shipped. I was using it within an hour after pulling it from the box. Even if you wanted a new, thicker plane iron to put in it, it'd still be lots cheaper than the new No. 4.

Many of the newer Sweethearts aren't getting very good reviews, so you have to account for that as well. I know that I'm not all that pleased with my newer Stanley No. 92 shoulder plane. It just isn't finished all that well and it pretty much started to rust up shortly after pulling it from the box. It works though.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks like Crank snuck one in ahead of me. Of course, as with anything, your mileage may vary. But I think you have to be careful when approaching a "set" of these things. Some might be better than others. I would just look for alternatives…or approach the whole thing by need. But if those prices represent a "sale," then there's probably some good value to be had.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep, while those individual prices look okay, they don't appear to be great, especially as a bundle.

Jay, maybe the reason we have different opinions of the #92 shoulder is that mine was replacing an Anant POS and the Stanley is just so much better than what I have to compare it with.

I reallly want a Veritas bevel up smoother and it's not all that much more than the Amazon Stanley #4. I have an old ~1940s Stanley Bailey #4 from my dad.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Amazon does that alot….puts three things together when you are looking at an item. If you check, it is all the regular prices on each item….there is no deal for buying all three unless you get a savings on the shipping. Amazon has free shipping on most items anyway, unless they are from one of their "associated" vendors.

The buy three is not a deal due to the addition of the other items….it is only there to temp you to make an impulse buy.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That's not a purchase I'd feel that I got my money's worth from. $344 seems like a lot to spend on 3 planes that aren't the caliber of Lie Nielsen or Veritas, which not only perform better but also hold value well.

You might also be surprised at what $344 will buy in high quality older planes.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, I see that, Crank. My problem is that I purchased the LN rabbet/block plane at nearly the same time at the No. 92, and they sit next to each other in the shop. The Stanley suffers from low-esteem.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

The LN rabbet/block is very high on my wish list. I have to get me some of those plane sacks to keep them in I suppose, to avoid the esteem problem.

Did you get the one with the little scoring wheel or without?


----------



## esaela (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies guys


----------



## JamesClapperton (Sep 5, 2011)

I have some old Old Sweethearts that were gone through really well before I got them. The #4 was ready to use straight away and I paid about $40 for it. IMO, it blows those new Sweethearts out of the water. My block plane was a piece of garbage, so I bit the bullet and forked over the cash for a new Veritas LA block. Now that I know what all of the hubbub is about, I'm sold. And as said before, nice old planes and nice new planes can catch their money back in resale if you don't like them. I would either save an extra $200 and go with a Veritas set or hunt old Stanleys down on eBay and have some fun tearing them apart and restoring them. Cheers.


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

i was thinking about getting the new sweetheart low angle jack plane, low angle block plane, and shoulder plane on amazon myself, for a combined cost of $276 and some change with no tax and free shipping. the same 3 LN planes would run $605, and LV would run $538, and i dont know if the two companies charge for shipping as well. . it seems like a decent value for some decent tools, maybe not the same caliber as the more formidable ones. i have also been looking into the woodriver line of planes. i am seeking decent midlevel planes for a midlevel price


----------

